# Liquid cialis recipe ?



## cobraforce (Dec 20, 2018)

I just received some free cialis from my raws source what is a good simple  recipe


----------



## oceloto (Dec 29, 2018)

Liquid Cialis

There are two different ways to do this one is a suspension and for those of you who have to have a clear mix you can do that too.

Things needed

1gram cialis powder
1 50ml sterile vial
40ml of everclear or grain alcohol for the suspension version
20ml PEG (Polyethylene Glycol) 
2ml super solvent for the clear version 
1 50ml dropper bottle

Step 1.) Add the cialis to the vial
Step 2.) Add either the everclear or super solvent depending on which version you want to make.
Step 3.) place in a pan of hot water add heat until solutions are clear
Step 4.) Remove from heat for the clear version you can add the PEG now and shake to mix, you can also heat the peg once added to the solvent as it is very thick, let both cool 
Step 5.) Place in the dropper bottle

Please note once the suspension version cools it will be milky in color as not all the cialis will have dissolved. Simply shake this version before use to get a uniform dose of 25mg for the 40ml’s of solution made.

On the clear version please be aware the taste in horrible and you can place 1/2ml into a gel cap as this version yields 50mg per ml.

Warning purity of your raw material will dictate how well this works, if your powder has too many impurities the clear version will separate and turn to goop and adding extra solvent will not fix it as I tried double and triple amounts of solvent and it still crashed. Good powder yields good results on the clear version. If your powder is suspect use the suspension version. Or make a ½ gram batch and see if its stable so you don’t waste all your powder.

I am not a chemist so this is not gospel just something that was tried And worked for the intended purpose, If someone knows another way that they think is easier please post it as I like to learn as well as anybody else.Liquid Cialis

There are two different ways to do this one is a suspension and for those of you who have to have a clear mix you can do that too.

Things needed

1gram cialis powder
1 50ml sterile vial
40ml of everclear or grain alcohol for the suspension version
20ml PEG (Polyethylene Glycol) 
2ml super solvent for the clear version 
1 50ml dropper bottle

Step 1.) Add the cialis to the vial
Step 2.) Add either the everclear or super solvent depending on which version you want to make.
Step 3.) place in a pan of hot water add heat until solutions are clear
Step 4.) Remove from heat for the clear version you can add the PEG now and shake to mix, you can also heat the peg once added to the solvent as it is very thick, let both cool 
Step 5.) Place in the dropper bottle

Please note once the suspension version cools it will be milky in color as not all the cialis will have dissolved. Simply shake this version before use to get a uniform dose of 25mg for the 40ml’s of solution made.

On the clear version please be aware the taste in horrible and you can place 1/2ml into a gel cap as this version yields 50mg per ml.

Warning purity of your raw material will dictate how well this works, if your powder has too many impurities the clear version will separate and turn to goop and adding extra solvent will not fix it as I tried double and triple amounts of solvent and it still crashed. Good powder yields good results on the clear version. If your powder is suspect use the suspension version. Or make a ½ gram batch and see if its stable so you don’t waste all your powder.

I am not a chemist so this is not gospel just something that was tried And worked for the intended purpose, If someone knows another way that they think is easier please post it as I like to learn as well as anybody else.


----------



## oceloto (Dec 29, 2018)

Copy paste from another forum. This is not my inputs.


----------

